# Spring Snow Hunts - Lets see 'em!



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Your so right Branta!! 

Where are you headed! 


Duckman


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

True that, seems like 3 out of the 6 clients wanted to go but 2 of them were worried about crashing. Gave them a nice southern route to take may have to pass a few tornados but beats the ice and snow LOL. Man I wanted this footage so bad. Any one need a camera man


Branta said:


> No guts....
> 
> 
> No geese!! ; )
> ...


----------



## bandseeker (Dec 11, 2006)

been home for 2 weeks we shot 71 birds in 2 1/2 days .was a great trip .i want to thank mike at mcmann outdoors .the refuge was holding from what they said around 3 million birds .it was a great site at squaw creek all those birds not sure how to post pics up yet will try to work on it


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

wish i could of made the trip out west this year to shoot some snows


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Leaving for SoDak on Thursday...can't wait!!!!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

headed out the door at 5am to head to SoDak...hopefully we'll have some good pics to post when we come back!


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Good luck!!! when you get back it will almost be carp slayin time!!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Just got back and suffice it to say that the hunting was rough this year.

Still managed some birds, but it was really tough going with the weather. (This is the part where you trust your instincts. I kept telling myself I was early... and I was right. should've given it another 2 weeks.)

where typically, we'd be wearing breathable waders out in the field due to all the mud, this year it was frozen SOLID. so much so, it made rigging out all the more difficult. near impossible to get a stake in the ground without a punch. we had one, but if you know anything about hunting snows.... one punch ain't going to cut it when you're riggin out in the spring! I can't tell you the number of stakes that got destroyed, but _we adapted, we improvised, we overcame _ (name that movie!) 

slight tangent: after this trip, I realized what a PITA Northwind dekes are to work with en masse' - not worth the trouble. absolutely frustrating!



we were just a bit too early this time
where we would typically be hitting the juves or slightly mixed, this year it was all seasoned warrior adults.

In years past where becoming Centurians (bag 100) wasn't unrealistic, this time you'd be lucky to break 20.

still alot of fun to be out in the field and always a blast to spend time with Pops, so we're already talking about next year!


















did have a flock of 7 juves actually work with only one escapee

closeup of a gnarly, Ol' Ross! 









Scouting Birds:
[ame="http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/branta67/?action=view&current=102_1680.mp4"]102_1680.mp4 video by branta67 - Photobucket[/ame]
(breathing's a lil creepy! my excuse is that I was winded after _unstucking_ the Ford on a seasonal road - my Dodge would've made it through. no problem!  )

birds over the rig


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Still itch'n to shoot ******.

Thinking I might have to give Manitobawoj (MS member) a jingle!


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

but _we adapted, we improvised, we overcame _(name that movie!) 

Ummm Heartbreak Ridge!

Cool pics. Looks like fun even though you were a little early. This weather has been nuts this year. I still have feet of snow in places up here when last year we were all melted by now. Steve


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, I thought it said "a picture of a narly old Russ" Albeit true!

Prior to your arrival i was reading they were giving out tickets to hunters left right and center for driving on closed roads. People getting stuck and rutting them up bad, really POing the farmers"

Live and die by the sword (ie mother nature), when is shooting 20 birds a bad day. 

Damn right that breathing was creepy, you werent wearing a old white goalie mask were you?


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

Branta said:


> Still itch'n to shoot ******.
> 
> Thinking I might have to give Manitobawoj (MS member) a jingle!


 It's almost game time! How bout you drive with Jim the electrician and Caleb from the west side and meet here for April 18th juvies! Dave is leaving Thursday -Fri. for some migration fun.


----------



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

ya I was in devils lake from the 23 to the 1st had a foot of snow at the cando duck shack was hoping to get either some snow or ice perch in. had to settle for the 14 inchers. had the hand auger and buried it to get thru ice. last year birds were there then this year alittle more like norm prob be there second week april.


----------

